# lionel Amtrack hhp-8 power problems



## ryderr6 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone ! I just got back into trains after about 10 years and i decided to buy the o scale lionel hhp-8 set. after 5 days of running it for about 15 to 20 mins a day ive begun to notice that it takes more power to start the train moving. when i first got it 20 to 30 percent it would move slowly around the track and at 50 percent it would be haulin tale. now i need almost 50 percent to get it moving and at 120 percent its running fast ? im hoping its just the connector or power box. my question is do you think its the locomotive? i bought everything brand new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd start by doing a full lubrication on the locomotive. Next, clean the track and locomotive wheels and pickups with Isopropyl Alcohol. See if that doesn't help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Were you running with the track on carpet? If so, loco motor likely sucked up lint / fuzz. 

Clean that out, then clean/luber per John, above.


----------

